# Someone dropped a black bear with a slingbow



## meanwun

I got an email from Chief AJ " 1/25/2012 Today the NSA named the Slingshot Shooter of the Year for 2011.
Man of Valor, Jeff Pearmain who did what has not even been attempted before, set out to get a legal Black Bear with a slingshot. Fist He had to talk Fish & Game into a permit which took three attempts. Which permit obtained He had to make the shot. What courage it took to use a slingshot 4" wide, 7" tall and only 8 oz to shoot an arrow into a dangerous bear at very close range. Jeff made the pressure shot to bag the Bear and become the Fist Slingshot Shooter to earn the coveted NSA "SHOOTER OF THE YEAR" trophy. Congratulations to Champion Shooter Jeff Pearmain. "

Now I must have missed this. Is that crazy, or is it just me? I have the picture attached. Reminds me of Fred Bear and the bull elephant with an arrow.

I'm going to stick with the small critters myself.lol


----------



## Danny0663

Thats indeed crazy, it almost seens impractical, but at the same time it can be done with a slingshot bow.
Congrats Jeff.


----------



## Jesus Freak

Now that is what i call crazy!


----------



## M.J

Someone on YouTube once asked Joerg how he could commit suicide with a slingshot (because almost all posters on YT are knobs).
Joerg's reply was "Shoot a lion with one".
I think the same applies to bears.


----------



## Buffalo

Well I guess I'll speak up this time.
I have not posted anything about it before but here goes.
15 years to draw a bear tag Months and months of practice and planing. Two months of talks to get the state to allow it. State law is 40lb draw weight. I had 42lbs draw weight. I did not have that much speed over the chrony.(120fps) But I put more than 100 carbon arrows over it every day. I tried many different changes to have everything just perfect. I had to use t trigger release with that much draw weight. The HFX does have a arrow rest on it. With the release and arrow rest you can draw back, hold and aim, just like a long bow. I can shoot it better than I can a long bow.
I just might be (felony stupid, or need the men in the white coats so some of you said last go around)
But after only 2 days in the field. I'm eatin a very very good piece of bear jerky right now. I've kill 2 other bears in the past, and have been with several others when they got thier bear.
I did not do it for any reason other than I knew I could, and of coarse the great meat. I'm almost 60 years old and I have nothing to prove to anyone. I just have a bucket list.
I've hunted a lot of the animals in North America. I've hunted Africa twice. In my safe sits several nice rifles. I did have a bow but I gave it to my grandson. I take at least 2 disabled hunters on pig or buffalo hunts every year.
To me this was just something that was no differant than shooting a long bow. The magnus broadhead was what I call touchitcutya sharp and flew strait on the Easton carbon arrow with custom 4 fletch (2 2inch & 2 4inch viens.)
So give me the "one hunter hates the other hunters ways" Because I don't do things the way you would do it speechs.
Now about Chief AJ. I don't know him. I did call him a few times. He was very nice and helpfull with everthing I needed. I ask him not to put my last name on any articles. He did not until now. He wanted to make me a trophy. So I figure to go ahead and let him now. If it helps him sell a few things good for him. Other than that I don't have anything to do with him selling anything.
Elk is next, if I can get a tag. I"ve only been waiting 18 years for that big bull tag. I did try cow elk last year with no luck. I never could get close enough. I more than likely will try cow elk or deer this year. If the state will let me.
So if you feel the need start throwing rocks I think I'll get some popcorn.

Regards Buff


----------



## Tex-Shooter

.
I have no doubt that most North American Game can be killed with a slingshot shooting broad head tipped arrows by a *skilled* hunter. That is not the point and I am not throwing rocks! Slingshots are being outlawed at an alarming rate across the USA. One of the reasons is that most slingshots are not used by skilled hunters and one wounded animal incidence will just add more fire to outlawing slingshots everywhere. I don't care who killed what with a slingshot! I do think that a bow is a much better choice for hunting larger game with. I hunted with a bow for years and have shot a slingshot for years. Yes I have shot arrows with a slingshot, but always used a bow when hunting larger game. I know that Chief AJ Has been largely responsible for getting the law changed in Illinois do that you can hunt larger game with a slingshot. I hope this don't backfire on the sport. You know now that most states have increased the draw weight legal hunting bows to the point that a lot women almost cannot hunt with one. Slingshots are no longer authorized hunting weapons in the state of Texas. I have been trying to get that changed, but it is an up-hill battle. Bow hunting has been legalized state wide here for only a few years. I have never hidden my opinion that slingshot hunting for large game with a slingshot is counter productive to the sport in the long run. I love the slingshot sport and have worked too hard getting it popular again to take any chances with it. I just want to see the sport grow and it is growing again. Just look at the history and see what did it in the first time. -- Tex


----------



## meanwun

Hey buffalo I'd like to apologize if you took anything I said as anything bad. One of my heros as a kid was Fred Bear. I never got to actually hunt with a bow, but I got a vinyl record where he talks about taking a bull elephant with a bow.

I honestly have alot of respect for you and apologize if my "crazy" comment offended. I just believe this isn't for most people who get a slingbow. Just like Bear with the elephant, this is awe-inspiring. You worked hard to get to the point you could do this and I give you alot of respect for it.


----------



## Charles

In part, it is a question of probabilities ... what is the probability that the average hunter will be successful with the weapon. By succesful, I mean bag the game in as humane a way as possible. Personally, I think the probability that the average hunter will cleanly kill large game with a slingbow is not very good. As Tex says, that does not mean that a skilled hunter could not do it. But game laws should properly be written with the average hunter in mind.

As an analogy, I would look at the .22 rimfire. A LOT of deer have been killed with this lowly cartridge ... but probably more deer have been wounded and not recovered with this cartridge than with any other. I am certain I can take deer, elk, and moose with a .22 rimfire. What the heck, Innuit hunters used to kill polar bears with the .22. However, in most places in North America, it is illegal to hunt large game with a .22 rimfire. The cartridge just does not have enough power to enable the average hunter to be successful on large game. The probability that the game will just be wounded rather than humanely harvested is too great.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Buffalo

KIDS DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!
Tex-shooter
You said " I have never hidden my opinion that slingshot hunting for large game with a slingshot is counter productive to the sport in the long run."
We will just have to agree to disagree. I think if handled in the right light. It has the potential to be great for the sport. It's hunting in general that is at risk. I'll say right now that I had a 450 Marlin with me. There was not going to be a wounded animal if I had anything to do with it. I say no matter what you hunt or what you hunt it with. Hunt smart with alot and i mean alot of practice. Us hunters need to band together, not let weapon choice divide us.
Meanwun.
You said "if my "crazy" comment offended. I just believe this isn't for most people who get a slingbow" No not at all offended I have to be a bit crazy. I don't think it's for most people either. I would hope no one tries without fully thinking every last detail out. If things go bad they could go real bad. Especially the way I was hunting. No hounds, no bait, on the ground up close and personal. I
Charles
I did have a Walker hound in camp. She had caught and treed many a Moutain Lion and Bear. Just in case we did have to track a wounded bear. But it was one and done. Double lunge. That hound I had raised from a pup she was 15. It still brings a tear to my eye. But that was our last hunting trip together. I had to put her down August 1st one day after my mother passed away
Regards Buff


----------



## pop shot

M_J said:


> Someone on YouTube once asked Joerg how he could commit suicide with a slingshot (because almost all posters on YT are knobs).
> Joerg's reply was "Shoot a lion with one".
> I think the same applies to bears.


You gotta love Joerg. Always taking it in stride


----------



## August West

I don't believe that slingbows are large game wepons, I have never seen or heard of one that generates the type of energy needed,* IMO *just because something can be done does not mean that it should be done, a carbon arrow at 120 FPS is really underpowered. Even with a, hair poppin sharp, cut on contact like a Magnus Stinger, Zwickey or Grizzly, we won't even mention mechanicals, there is going to be a whole lot of luck involved with recovering your animal. I have stated in other places that I know next to nothing about slingbows but I know a great deal about archery and have hunted and killed lots of game with a bow and arrow. The arrow weights and speeds I have seen posted for slingbows just aren't up to snuff. I am no speed freak and love traditional bows and arrows but slingbows even fall short of the power of self bows at similar weights. If you choose to think this is throwing rocks and hunters turning on each other, so be it, I also don't believe in poison arrows, explosive arrows or deer hunting with a 22lr even though many deer are killed each year with one. I have myself accomplished the stunt of killing a deer with a 22, I am older and wiser and would not do so now.

I would very much like to be proven wrong about slingbows but unless I can get one to shoot a 10 to 12 grains per pound of draw weight arrow and arrow speeds comparable to a longbow or recurve I will not shoot big game with one.

I'm just curious but did you get a pass through on your bear, or even a hole on the other side? What was recovery like? How far did he travel after being shot? What kind of accuracy do you get with broadheads? Thanks, Chris


----------



## Charles

Buffalo said:


> Charles
> I did have a Walker hound in camp. She had caught and treed many a Moutain Lion and Bear. Just in case we did have to track a wounded bear. But it was one and done. Double lunge. That hound I had raised from a pup she was 15. It still brings a tear to my eye. But that was our last hunting trip together. I had to put her down August 1st one day after my mother passed away
> Regards Buff


Buff, I really do appreciate all the precautions that you took. I am not slamming you for what you did ... it was an accomplishment. My point is that your average hunter will not be taking those precautions. The average guy is not going to practice enough. The average guy is not going to pass up a questionable shot. The average guy is probably going to use second rate broadheads, second rate arrows, and second rate slingshot bands, because they are cheaper and easier to get at Walmart. The average guy is probably not going to have a backup firearm, particularly if hunting deer during bow season ... probably illegal to have one then. The average guy is probably not going to have a tracking dog in camp in case something gets wounded and takes off. Again, when making hunting regulations, they need to be designed with the average hunter in mind. I do not think the average hunter should be allowed to use a slingbow for large game.

I greatly sympathize with your loss of the dog. I have had some great dogs, both hunters and non-hunters. Their loss affected more than the loss of most humans I have associated with. I wish you more good dogs in the future.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## meanwun

Charles would you care if I put that in my slingbow compendium? I Need to add Chris's. These are all great concerns for anyone looking to drop anything larger than maybe a coyote.

I agree with you all about the humane way should be the only way. I really didn't intend for this much debate and I apologize if you feel like I dragged you into this buff. BTW PM me if you want me to remove your name. I assumed it was ok and that may have been the wrong thing to do.

I'm so sorry for the loss of both your mother and dog. Hopefully a good dog will show up, not to replace, but to let you know the companionship a good dog brings again.


----------



## Buffalo

Meanwun
Thanks but I don't think that is needed. Maybe we leave this on it will shine some light on just how dangerous it could be. (if some keep it civil)
August West
The shot went between the ribs on both sides. That was a good thing! Hit both lungs. It only ran 50 yards. The part that really made me rethink the whole thing was that there were 2 bears together. More than likely siblings about 3 or 4 years of age. One male one female. After the shot the female stood there for maybe 45 seconds to a minute before she finally ran the other way. 
I am in no way telling anyone to try this. But I'll sure try again if i get the chance. Makes me wonder sometimes if people are afraid of dieing, or are they askeeeerd of living? I'm sure our forefathers did things just as scary just to feed their families.
Regards Buff


----------



## Buffalo

August West
I forgot to tell you. The Easton ST slim tech Epic carbon arrows, Magnus 4 blade broad head, luminock, staggered 4 veins, length 27 1/2 inch, weight 408 grain each. 42lbs draw weight @ 60 degrees. Puts it about right where you said you would like it. You want to go huntin with me now? LOL 
I bought several hundred dollars worth of arrows & broad heads. That combo worked far better than anything. My self limit was 18 yards to get the penetration I needed. 12 yards worked. Have you ever had your hat bounce on you head because your shakein so much? Now if that ain't livin you can kick me out!
Regards Buff


----------



## Charles

meanwun said:


> Charles would you care if I put that in my slingbow compendium?


Fine with me.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Rockape66

On Chief AJ's sight there is a vid of shooting his slingbow over a chrony. If I remember correctly they were getting in the neighborhood of 300fps. My 50# recurve with POC arrows 160gr field points and 5 in helical three fletch I am in the neighborhood of 160 fps. The tackle is completely capable of doing the job. Charles has the field. Some people are just not willing to put in the work to be competent with this tackle. Though some of the politicians who control how and what with we hunt are barely competent to breath.


----------



## August West

I would very much like to see that video, I am very, very doubtful there is any slingbow out there that will compete with modern compounds. 300 fps is an accomplishment with a 1/4" ball bearing, a 400 to 500gr arrow, I don't think so. And there is more to firing arrows than raw speed I want to see a paper tuned slingbow that is shooting bullet holes consistantly. Chris

EDIT: This is my last post on this topic, I have hunted for more than 30 years and been shooting archery gear for the majority of that, including working for a number of years at Dan Quillian's Archery Traditons when Dan was still alive and running it. I feel strongly about using the proper gear to effectively and reliably take the game you are hunting. I don't think slingbows are there yet, as far as I can tell it is impossible to get consistently good arrow flight or speeds required to consistantly take large game. As I have said, I have no practical experience with slingbows but have researched everything I can find on the web because it is something that I am extremely interested in and I have seen nothing to change my mind. I fully intend to do my own experimentation but with a standard, handheld slingshot I am finding it hard to figure how I am going to solve the arrow flight problems I see with slingbows.


----------



## meanwun

I'll see if someone that has one wouldn't mind doing a paper target. I have a vid of Chief AJ over a chrony, The arrow flight looks straight, but looks can be deceiving. I'm not trying to offend anyone as I feel that these issues should be adressed.





 Watch till about 2:40 I believe.


----------



## Hrawk

Is it just me, or was that bow only drawn back about 20% ?


----------



## Charles

Hrawk said:


> Is it just me, or was that bow only drawn back about 20% ?


I think it is very hard to judge much of anything by this video. You would need to have an archer take a proper stance and a proper draw to the normal anchor point and then shoot across the chrony, say 5 times and take an average. Then you would need to do much the same with the slingshot ... or better still, use a test bed with mechanical release. I am not saying the results WERE rigged ... it is impossible to tell from the video; I will say that it sure looks questionable to me.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Tex-Shooter

*You can get 160 FPS with a strong enough tube all right, but that is not very fast for that pull weight. That is exactly why I have been recommending to some of the Fish and Game people around the country to carry a Crony and measure the speed in the field instead of mandating a bow's draw weight. -- **Tex** -- PS that bow sure did not look drawn back very far. My last bow (I don't have it anymore) shot over 200 FPS. *


----------



## Buffalo

Tex-Shooter wrote "You can get 160 FPS with a strong enough tube all right"
What tubes are you thinking about? I was using silver, only getting 120 FPS. I'd of felt much safer with 40 FPS more. If I could pull it back with any consistence. 
Regards Buff


----------



## Rayshot

Hrawk said:


> *You can get 160 FPS with a strong enough tube all right, but that is not very fast for that pull weight. That is exactly why I have been recommending to some of the Fish and Game people around the country to carry a Crony and measure the speed in the field instead of mandating a bow's draw weight. -- **Tex** -- PS that bow sure did not look drawn back very far. My last bow (I don't have it anymore) shot over 200 FPS. *


I agree with the draw of the bow looking suspiciously short. Pause the video and see how hunched over and abbreviated the draw is. I have never seen anyone shoot a bow that slumped, humped and and not extended and "opened" up.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

50 pound pull with dipped tubes, but most don't want to pull that strong of slingshot. You can get that speed out of a proper set of flats with a much less pull weight. I have not tried it as I have a torn rotater cuff, but I would guess about 25 pound pull with latex flats. As I have already mentioned, I am not a big fan of hunting large game with a slingshot, but what ever butters your corn! -- Tex


----------



## meanwun

Rayshot said:


> *You can get 160 FPS with a strong enough tube all right, but that is not very fast for that pull weight. That is exactly why I have been recommending to some of the Fish and Game people around the country to carry a Crony and measure the speed in the field instead of mandating a bow's draw weight. -- **Tex** -- PS that bow sure did not look drawn back very far. My last bow (I don't have it anymore) shot over 200 FPS. *


I agree with the draw of the bow looking suspiciously short. Pause the video and see how hunched over and abbreviated the draw is. I have never seen anyone shoot a bow that slumped, humped and and not extended and "opened" up.
[/quote]

I will agree with you there. I was mainly trying to show that buffalo could get the FPS he was talking about. Googling around on a recurves I find an estimate for 190-200 on a 45# recurve without considering the arrow weight.


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Rayshot

Hrawk said:


>


That stuck me funny bone since I was preparing for a locked thread not knowing the comment according to the "following topic"email alert. Combined with the reality of the humor


----------



## Hrawk

Hehe, glad you liked it.

If you are not sure of the meaning, check out THIS link.


----------



## pop shot

Does his wife know he borrowed her purse to draw that bow back?


----------



## Buffalo

Here is what worked best. This happened to be my first prototype. I tried and tried I could make it look better but even with a all string loop nothing was more accurate than this crude thing.

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii637/ChumleeDog/S%20S/2c68822e.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii637/ChumleeDog/S%20S/4ef251bd.jpg

Regards Buff


----------



## Charles

Buffalo said:


> Here is what worked best. This happened to be my first prototype. I tried and tried I could make it look better but even with a all string loop nothing was more accurate than this crude thing.
> 
> http://i1263.photobu...0S/2c68822e.jpg
> 
> http://i1263.photobu...0S/4ef251bd.jpg
> 
> Regards Buff


Very interesting setup! Thanks for sharing these. How tight a fit is the nock of the arrow on the string? Too loose and I would think you would have trouble with it coming off when your draw. Too tight and I would suppose you might have trouble with it not releasing properly. The yoke looks like aluminum. Any trouble with it starting to bend under that heavy draw weight? I like the four "feather" fletch to clear the bands.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## meanwun

Charles said:


> Here is what worked best. This happened to be my first prototype. I tried and tried I could make it look better but even with a all string loop nothing was more accurate than this crude thing.
> 
> http://i1263.photobu...0S/2c68822e.jpg
> 
> http://i1263.photobu...0S/4ef251bd.jpg
> 
> Regards Buff


 I like the four "feather" fletch to clear the bands.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]

I agree the only other way I have seen to clear the bands was to use airplane fletching, one on either side, and I didn't think it would be able to keep a good flight pattern.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

This could also be done by the individual shooter with a semi hard D shaped bent ring and a oblong hole in the pouch. The arrow nock might need to be modified. -- Tex


----------



## Buffalo

Charles
Yes the string has to be just the right size. It is a Ultra-Nok Aircraft aluminum construction. They last for ever, you can also adjust side tension on the nock with it.
Tex-Shooter
I tried that pouch idea. Bad idea slowed it way way down. If memory serves about 15 or even 20 FPS. I tried a few different pouch's accuracy really was a problem with a pouch too.

Regards Buff


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I was thinking more of flats! -- Tex


----------



## Rockape66

Charles, nock tension is easily adjusted with a cup of hot water (tea ir coffee temp). Dip the nock in the water for about 20 seconds, then gently pinch the wings in. Snap the nock onto the string and adjust. For traditional archery you should be able to let the arrow hang from the string without if falling off, but release with a modest tap to the string. This tuning makes a marked impact on my arrow flight.


----------



## Buffalo

This is why I think the average hunter "would" take this as very dangerous and take all of the precautions that they could. I think it could get enough interest that hunters could fight and get laws changed to alow slingshot archery hunting. In my case there was no laws describing a bow in Utah just arrows. Who knows it might just sell some slingshots and bring some interest into a new sport. People are smart enough to see you have to be close and that takes skill. I can tell some of you are looking at this differently than you did a few months ago. when the only thing I was reading on here was smart arss remarks until in was so ridiculous that the thread had to be locked. Life really does begin at the end of your comfort zone. Now go sell some slingshots and get this economy going. Hahaha
Regards Buff


----------



## mattardel

Hrawk said:


>


SKYRIM REFERENCE ON SSF! This forum is perfect now.


----------



## nutthrower

Buffalo, I am truely impressed, I have really enjoyed this topic, and am glad it has been posted. I know people look at my archery equipment and kind of chuckle due to it's primitiveness, Home made Indian flat bows of maple,Yew, etc - but they do the job as long as you stay with-in your capablities, and so it seems your SS does to with proper set-up and practice - anyway I have enjoyed everyones comments, this is a great subject, gets my blood boiling, and hunting is still 7 months away for me, DANG,


----------



## Buffalo

Thanks. Why wait 7 months.....Africa is only about 24hrs away.LOL I only say that because I'm going again in May. Everybody should have Africa on their bucket list. It is unfreakinreal.
Regards Buff


----------



## nutthrower

I can only imagine the excitement walking on the african plains, thats probably as close as i'll get - but thats ok - thanks again for your courage to step outside the lines set by others - I can recall reading stories in the past on how hard it was for some, like yourself, who wanted to hunt with the bow and arrow and tried to assure people it would work. you are indeed bringing down barriers never before challenged. The bow and arrow was looked upon as insufficient , as is the Slingbow it seems. so i wonder, will the Slingbow advance as it is today as did the longbow to the compound bow. well let us not forget, it's the individual that makes the choices, not the equipment, no matter what you hunt with, bow/long or compound ,
gun,center fire/flintlock, ........bad choices are what makes or breaks us all. thanks for listening

NT


----------



## Deltaboy1984

It is great to see someone harvest Big Game with a Sling Bow, I love Chief AJ and if your following the States Rules with your Game and Fish boys then I am fine with it.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Amazing and well done Buffalo!!!

As a lifelong archery and slingshot enthusiast I am actually in favor of what has become known as the "slingbow." I feel that slingshot archery is just a natural progression of development. Target shooting with a good slingbow feels just as nice and is as healthful and relaxing as shooting an actual bow but with smaller gear, and if you happen to be a hunter that's a great benefit too. 
I feel that if one is abiding by the law and in compliance with established parameters of ethical hunting, then I personally don't care what propelled the arrow! If a slingbow and shooter can do it, then I say go for it...and clearly many are!
Any product can be used in improper ways but that is a "people" problem not a product or gear problem.

It's obvious that "slingshot archery" is becoming more and more established both for target fun and hunting so instead of alarmism maybe we should all just keep encouraging those interested to practice well, shoot safely, and in the case of hunting...do so legally and ethically. It just seems to me that this is really the kind of attitude and action that will continue to promote and advance slingshots in all their wondrous and varied forms.









Best as always!
Perry (A+)


----------



## slingshot_sniper

A+ Slingshots said:


> Amazing and well done Buffalo!!!
> 
> As a lifelong archery and slingshot enthusiast I am actually in favor of what has become known as the "slingbow." I feel that slingshot archery is just a natural progression of development. Target shooting with a good slingbow feels just as nice and is as healthful and relaxing as shooting an actual bow but with smaller gear, and if you happen to be a hunter that's a great benefit too.
> I feel that if one is abiding by the law and in compliance with established parameters of ethical hunting, then I personally don't care what propelled the arrow! If a slingbow and shooter can do it, then I say go for it...and clearly many are!
> Any product can be used in improper ways but that is a "people" problem not a product or gear problem.
> 
> It's obvious that "slingshot archery" is becoming more and more established both for target fun and hunting so instead of alarmism maybe we should all just keep encouraging those interested to practice well, shoot safely, and in the case of hunting...do so legally and ethically. It just seems to me that this is really the kind of attitude and action that will continue to promote and advance slingshots in all their wondrous and varied forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best as always!
> Perry (A+)


All that depends on what part of the world you live in ,here it is forbidden to hunt with arrows even with the more powerful bows available but I'm with you on it being fun shooting slingbows for targets I do it quite a lot


----------



## Buffalo

Thanks guys. Nice comments. Maybe I should of spoke up and explained how I did things earlier. These are far better responses than I read about last summer.
Regards Buff


----------



## meanwun

Buffalo said:


> Thanks guys. Nice comments. Maybe I should of spoke up and explained how I did things earlier. These are far better responses than I read about last summer.
> Regards Buff


I'm glad it changed from how it started. I see that you didn't go with anything just ready made and instead have thought outside the box to optimize it. I can't really say enough about how much I like your set up.


----------



## The Gopher

kudos buffalo! You are now fighting the same fight that Fred Bear and Glenn St. Charles fought 50 years ago. being a bowyer and traditional archer i am always asked by compound shooters if I actually use that little stick of wood i'm shooting to hunt with. I'm always suprised how many compound shooters who are hunting big game have now idea of the concept of momentum and energy, they are only concerned about speed. I don't think my selfbows shoot much more than 150 fps with the arrows i shoot and i would not heitate to hunt any animal in the country with it. a sharp broadhead and shot placement are the most important, as you well know.

slingshots are no different, especially since we are not killing by cutting, we are killing by blunt force trauma, i'd rather go hunting with a big lead ball then a 1/4" steel, even if the speed if half that.

Buffalo, i congratulate you and support you for takignon such an endevour and doing it the right way, making sure everything is just right, practicing, using good judgment having backup plans, etc. it sets a great example to a lot of people about how to do it right.

thanks, Dan.


----------



## masonrat

great job with the bear. My question is how do you keep your feathers from ripping off on that arrow rest? Shooting the hfx is fun except for fixing my arrows.


----------



## Buffalo

I have not had much of a problem with that. I tried a Whisker Biscut for a while and I did with that. But not with the rest that came on it. .?? 
Regards Buff


----------

